# 2011 Kia Cee'd SW - SQ(L) project.



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey.
A little thread about my car, and sound system.
Is not done much with the car right now, just a little damping in the boot-lid. In the winter times, it is unfavorable without hot garage to carry on.
Actually have all plans ready, but tips of changes will be received with thanks. And constructive criticism is appreciated.

The aim is to make it look stock / OEM. When I want to participate in EMMA Master OEM. So the speakers will go into the original places.
Sound quality is a priority. but it should also be possible for a little sound pressure when I want.

A little bit about the car.
It is a 2011 model Kia Cee'd SW.
90 BHP diesel engine. Proper racing car this 
Has now rolled almost 11.000km.
I am quite happy with the car so far, but one thing I do not like. And there is the huge wheelnoise/ roadnoise, like most new cars. So I look forward to have it damped.

The equipment list so far:

Headunit - Pioneer DEX-P90RS med DEQ-P90.

Frontstage - Dali A-6CS

Subwoofer - RE XXX 12" or Soundsplinter RL-P18i (Dont know wich I want to use. Whats your opinion?)

Amp 1 - DLS A5 (sub og midbass)

Amp 2 - Zapco Z100C2-SL (tweeter)

Extra Battery - Northstar NSB 90

Powercables - LIB 53mm2 og 25mm2

The car will be soundproofed with almost 100sq ft of Silent Coat.
And 12mm of Closed cell foam on top of that.

Some pictures of the inside:


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Boot-lid damping/soundproofing.








Og etter. Var litt sparsom her med Silent Coat, men om det blir noen ulyder derifra, blir det mer demping.
















Then the boot lid cover
















Adhesives applied a little sporadic.

















Some of the equipment.








Huge woofer this. My 2.5 years old son seems small beside it.









Will take more pictures of the equipment when I have borrowed a camera that is better than the HTC Sensation.

And a quick question. Can I hook the OEM USB to the Pioneer deck via Pioneer USB adapter?









Sorry for my bad English. Just ask if I have formulated something wrong/misleading.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

i don't know if the oem usb plug is usb on the other end but i don't see why you couldn't replace it with a new usb plug. just like the 3.5mm plug to the left.


----------



## brandontw (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like a great build! You've got some work to do! Good luck!


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Then I was done with damping of the floor and trunk.
Everything was in place, but was a little tight in some places for the panels and carpet. A bit bad planning.
But you learn as long as you live.
Must order a new footrest and door liners and couples clips. Everything is in place, but annoys me that I broke couple of clips on the door liners, and Especially footrest.

Now remains only the roof and doors, but are out dampening mats.
9kvm (97sq ft) down too the floor and boot (trunk was not completely done). Maybe a little overkill, but the wheels noise is drastically removed. 

Over to a few pictures.










My happy helper 
















After destroying 2 of those clips with a screwdriver, I had to get innovative.
















Removing the asphalt mats from the wheel arch (?)
















Almost clean 
















Primer over there. And I will NOT use primers that have been over 1 year in the attic. Whether it was unused, it lumped and "splashing" a lot.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Wheelbases got 3 layers with Butyl mats, and 6mm of Closed Cell Foam.









Then we started in the front. 
Layed down 3 layers all the way up front, and 2 layers the rest of the floor.
















My other happy helper 








































Then I layd down 6mm up front (green), and 12mm of the remaining floor of Closed Cell Foam.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

6mm in the bakseat, and wheel bases.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

LIB 53mm2 (almost the same cable as Shok, highly flexible cable) with stocking from eBay.








Behind the "wheel well cover" (dont know if thats the right term)
























And in to the coupè.

























Big thans to my friends for the great help. Finish this i 13 hours.

Would appreciate constructive criticism. And feedbacks.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Few gut pics of my DLS A5.

































Would appreciate some feedback on my build/project :aa:


----------



## grg-argy (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice job so far. Yesterday 4/3/2012 we had an EMMA comp and i had the 2nd place in SQ Expirience Unlimited


----------



## grg-argy (Jan 6, 2012)

GENEXXA said:


> Boot-lid damping/soundproofing.
> 
> 
> And a quick question. Can I hook the OEM USB to the Pioneer deck via Pioneer USB adapter?
> ...


You can do the same thing that i do, open the OEM USB make a hole in the back. Then tak a MAlE USB Cable and solder it to the USB. Justy imagine it like an USB MAlE FEMALE cable


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

grg-argy said:


> You can do the same thing that i do, open the OEM USB make a hole in the back. Then tak a MAlE USB Cable and solder it to the USB. Justy imagine it like an USB MAlE FEMALE cable


That was something I had considerd.
Is this the exact module from the Cee'd?

Congratz for the second place!
You start early in Greece for the EMMA season


----------



## grg-argy (Jan 6, 2012)

GENEXXA said:


> That was something I had considerd.
> Is this the exact module from the Cee'd?
> 
> Congratz for the second place!
> You start early in Greece for the EMMA season


Yes tis is the module that is behind the plastic cover.


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice build thats a beastly sub!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

MLV (Mass loaded vinyl) should help noise stay inside/outside of the vehicle.
Lookin' good!


----------



## claytonzmvox (May 4, 2011)

beautiful work my friend, I am following your journey!!


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice build!
Can't wait to see what it looks like when you're all done!

Don't worry about the English, we can understand you just fine. It amazes me how well foreigners speak English, when so many Americans can't even speak it worth a damn!


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice work. I'm subscribing to this thread.

I'm at the beginnings of an install on a 2010 Hyundai Elantra Touring - goes by the model number i30cw in other countries and has the same or similar engineering to the Kia Cee'd from what I understand. Here's my build thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...25253-2010-hyundai-elantra-touring-build.html


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

ek9cv5 said:


> Nice build thats a beastly sub!


Thanx. And yes. Thats a "little" beast I've got.
FYI, im going to use the XXX. And save the RL-P18 for maby a HT project.



adrenalinejunkie said:


> MLV (Mass loaded vinyl) should help noise stay inside/outside of the vehicle.
> Lookin' good!


MLV in Norway was impossible to find. And the shipping prices from the US was outrageous! 
With this amount of sounddeadning, Im pleased with the driving comfort gain I have.
And it still more noise to eliminate. From the door and roof.

Thanx, means alot that people comment, and compliment my build log 



claytonzmvox said:


> beautiful work my friend, I am following your journey!!


Thanx. Means alot.



putergod said:


> Nice build!
> Can't wait to see what it looks like when you're all done!
> 
> Don't worry about the English, we can understand you just fine. It amazes me how well foreigners speak English, when so many Americans can't even speak it worth a damn!


This project is unfortunly at a stand still. Because of the economy.
Getting a little sponsor on 3x Connection Sonus RCA (50mm long), and swaped my Alpine CDA-117Ri against 25meters of Stinger 2.5mm2 speaker cable.
Im hoping to get some more sponsor througout the build. 

I have noticed that some American's write worse then me. But they could have dyslexia, like I've got 




stochastic said:


> Nice work. I'm subscribing to this thread.
> 
> I'm at the beginnings of an install on a 2010 Hyundai Elantra Touring - goes by the model number i30cw in other countries and has the same or similar engineering to the Kia Cee'd from what I understand. Here's my build thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...25253-2010-hyundai-elantra-touring-build.html


Thanx mate.

Yes, the i30 CW is almost the same car as the Cee'd SW. Both build up on the same platform.
I'm gonna take a look at your build to.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is some few pics from the outside of the car.
These are from the day after I bought it.
















































LED vs Halogen









Here's a tricky one. How do I get this panel off?








El-window motor is boltet to the plate. The motor is attached to the window so I heard.








OEM midbass.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

GENEXXA said:


> Here's a tricky one. How do I get this panel off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's how a Hyundai Genesis Coupe owner went about taking that panel off: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...3-2010-hyundai-genesis-coupe-build-log-4.html

I assume you'd have similar engineering.


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanx alot!
I hope its pretty similar. And he gave me some idea's to


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey! I recognize that build. lol

Is the Cee'd about the same size as the Optima? We don't get those over here.

Nice looking car. Kia has really stepped up their styling recently, but Hyundai's stuff is on a downturn (IMO) the new Gen coupe for 2013 is hideous.

Nice job on the build.

Jay


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Hehe 

The Cee'd is a small car, my version is the Sporty Wagon. A little bit longer. Could say its almost the same size as an Audi A4 wagon.
Optima is a bit bigger. Funny thing is, that we in Norway could get a Optima 
As far as I know, Cee'd is limited to Europe. Made in Europe to. 

Kia stepped up the looks after one of VW's designers joind them in 2006 (I think). I love the "angry-look" of my car. In my opinion, one of the best looking fronts of a new car.

Thanx Jay  Btw, Im gonna use your build log as a little "how-to"  Hyundai's and Kia is pretty much built up the same way.


----------



## toxtreme (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice project!

It's fun to see a project based on this car 



And a bit info for Jay! I saw your question and the Cee'd is the European version of Kia Forte  So it's in the same size as VW Rabbit. Here in Sweden it's actually got better rankings then the Rabbit got 

I hope you did understand me ^^ Like GENEXXA my english isn't pretty good


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Clear as a bell. I've been looking at smaller hatchbacks to possibly replace the Genesis. Something with better MPG, lower insurance and lower payment...since gas prices have doubled since I bought it.

The Forte was one of the cars I was looking at, but they apparently stopped offering the 5 door with a manual transmission...and that is a must have this time.

Thanks for clearing that up.

Jay


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

Promissed pics of the equipment earlier in this thread. And here it is.

Got a package today from Bilstereosenteret.no with my signalcables that they sponsed me with. 








TUSEN TAKK PÅL! (Thank you Pål, owner of Bilstereosenteret.no)

Midbass
















Tweeter








The set










RE XXX 12 vs Soundsplinter RL-P18i

























Pioneer DEX-P90RS & DEQ-P90


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

DLS A5









Zapco Z100C2-SL (This is BNIB, not bad considerd this is an Old School amp)

















Collection


----------



## Tiger-Heli (Jul 7, 2008)

GENEXXA said:


> And a quick question. Can I hook the OEM USB to the Pioneer deck via Pioneer USB adapter?


Can't say for certain, but I think so.

I checked on KiaTechInfo and for the 2012 Rio, the OEM USB goes into the OEM HU with a standard USB Type B plug.

(I was looking at doing the opposite - Since some Rios have UVO and rear-view camera, I was wanting to keep the OEM head unit but would prefer the USB connection in the glove box and was wanting a way to do that.)

If the Ceed is similar, you should be able to use a USB Type B Female cable to a USB Type A female cable and make it work. Not sure that that type of cable exists, but if not a standard USB male A to USB Male B cable and a pair of gender-changers or baluns should work.

You'll know more once you pull the Kia HU.


----------



## grg-argy (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi my friend i have a new update


----------



## grg-argy (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi my friend i have a new update


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

That's some sexy gear you got there. Really the piece that excites me the most is the DLS - or maybe the DEQ-P90.

Good job on your A-pillars, I'd suggest you colour the SRS-Airbag screw cover black as well. It stands out like a sore thumb right now.

Are grills gonna make there way to the A-pillars?


----------



## Okrim (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi!
Great job with this build *_*
And thank you a lot for sharing it!!!
I'm also a Kia Cee'd owner and I'm planning on making some modifications 
Can I ask you if you think it was worth putting all that isolation, and how much time did it take you (how many days you couldn't drive the car)...
Thanks again and good luck


----------

